# Tibial stress fractures... Please help !



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The only thing I can think of that might be causing this is a stance that's too wide. But to be honest this is not CAUSED by snowboarding, but it might be aggravating a pre existing problem. Figure out what kind of physical therapy, if any, will help and get on it. Also get some after market insoles. Stock boot insoles are more than worthless.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree, it's probably not caused from snowboarding, but snowboarding will certainly not help it heal. I would take a little time off, I know that's not what you want to hear, but a little time off now could save you from a much worse injury later. Trust me, it's worth it. 

When you get back to it, think about your stance as you ride, and try to notice how your legs feel while strapped in. If it hurts, or feels funny, adjust the stance. That could help, you never know.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Its a stress fracture. That means its a slight break from putting too much pressure. PT is going to consist off time and ice.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

You should be fine for 2 hours....
How old are you?


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

If there is anything I have learned about injuries, it is that if you find out you have one. Give it time and therapy to heal correctly. Short term you could possibly continue to board but at the same time aggravate the problem making it worse and possibly taking you out for even longer than it would have originally taken. If you take your time and let it heal you could be back on the mountain quicker than you realize but ultimately you know when your body is good and when it isn't. Go with what your body is telling you about the injury, not what the aching need to board inside is screaming in your ear.


----------



## Sbaskett (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm 26

My main issue is that I didn't really have pain...I got my knee scanned purely because it was clicking. So when I've been boarding he hasn't actually been hurting.

I will take the doc and you guys advice though and take a few weeks off...thanks for the help guys!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Without knowing some more information, it's too simplistic to say it's your snowboard setup
Yes, it could be your snowboard setup being that it's too wide and to get any leverage you're squeezing your legs and pronating too much putting too much stress on your medial tibia. After a few hours this could cause minor stress fractures
It could also be done by impact (usually more likely) if you're in the park at all.
I would also say at the age of 26, this shouldnt happen so you have something biomechanical or nutritionally deficient or something.
If you live where there isnt a lot of sun i would say vitamin D deficient so your bone quality isnt high enough to take the stress from boarding.

If you're getting bone bruises/fractures there is a lot more going on here than.
Has the meniscus tear been ruled out? Clicking and popping usually means theres some sort of tear, it might have scarred over by now though.


----------



## Sbaskett (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a burton whammy bar 155 board with the stance width set at the reference point (whatever that might be). My height is about 5foot 11.

No meniscal tear...I have pin pointed the clicking to my patello-femoral joint...old age haha

I live in the uk so enough day light...however there's an excuse to cut down on the indoor work hours


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Isnt it snowy and cloudy all fall/winter in the uk? 
Stress fractures and that kind of stuff REALLY REALLY shoudlnt happen at age 26, thats almost when bones should be the stronger. So something funky is going on and i suggest looking into it a bit more. Old age isnt an excuse .
You're gonna want to board into your 50s (if we still have snow in 25 years) lol


----------

